# Humminbird Helix 5 SI-GPS



## diaryofdreams (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt sich von euch jemand mit dem oben genannten Gerät aus ?
Ich hab es mir bei einem KUmpel ausgeliehen und versuche es gerade einzustellen. Ansich kein Problem dank Youtube 
Aber imnmer wenn ich das Gerät ausschalte sind die Einstellungen wieder auf Standart. Habt ihr nen Tip woran das liegt ?


Grüße
Tom


----------



## FlitzeZett (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI-GPS*

Bist du im Real Modus oder in der Simulation?


----------



## diaryofdreams (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI-GPS*

Im Simulationsmodus


----------



## diaryofdreams (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI-GPS*

Schade..  Keiner nen Tip?


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI-GPS*

Demo Mode speichert nix ab.

Speichert nur wenn du es real nutzt.

#h#h


----------



## diaryofdreams (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI-GPS*

Daaaaanke


----------

